# KMGH - ABC Denver - Could Be Dropped From ATT Broadband?



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw an ad on KMGH this morning listing all of the "great programming" you would be missing if ATT Broadband drops KMGH (ABC 7). It ask for viewers to call ATT.

KMGH is owned by McGraw Hill. This was the first I heard of any problems. With the Comcast - ATT merger- cable must really be trying to get some better deals!


----------



## ADent (Jul 7, 2002)

They agreed sometime on the 30th to continue the existing contracts for now.

KMGH/McGraw Hill wants to start a 24Hr Denver news channel and is tying the new contract with the carriage of that station in the analog section of the cable (Comcast is offering digitial tier carriage only).

It will be interesting to see how Charlie takes this when the E* contract comes up for renewal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Comcast AT&T wants to be involved in "revenue sharing" if they are to carry the channel. Comcast thinks they deserve this (given that their such a big cable system).

If Echostar or DirecTV carries it, I dont think they'll get any revenue from sold ad time on the cable newschannel. 

With PVRs, you can record the 6pm newscast and watch it later on in the evening. The regional newschannels usually repeat news segments, however during local election periods, they garner high ratings. If E* and D* begin carrying newschannels, broadcasters will be down their throats to carry more. The cable owned newschannels probably will use the loophole that CCSN-Philly uses, and wont even want satellite to carry it. Cable wants to use propaganda that they are "local" and for the community. Comcast now brags CN8 has news studios in cities like Toms River, NJ and other cities and is the news channel for New Jersey and Philly.


----------

